# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة  » تحديث fastcode جديد 1.0.3.8

## Mr KhaliD

لقد تم اطلاق تحديث fastcode جديد للسماح للمستخدمين إلى مزيد من السهولة في برنامجنا.  *ما هو جديد:*   HTC unlock service check by imei وهو مجاني ويقوم بالكشف عن الخدمة الصحيحة لفك شفرة HTC، وذلك لتفادي تأخير الحصول على ركز فك الشفرة...تصحيح بعض العلل البرمجية. 
الإصدار الأخير هو 1.0.3.8 
التحميل من هذا الرابط الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الحفاظ على تحديث بواسطة زيارة بلوق دورياً الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
المزيد من الأخبار السعيدة قريبا لمستخدمي fastcode 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

